# You're invited to Chinese New Year Celebration 2021 - A Martial Arts Workshop



## Yeung (Jan 28, 2021)

Chinese New Year Celebration 2021 - A Martial Arts Workshop


----------



## ernst (Jan 30, 2021)

Merry ox year

As buddha once said: follow your own path:
may it be mud, stones, fire or wind.

remember we all come from earth wich is in the basic wood 
 (as you pick your nose does not green moss come out) ?


----------

